

Helios Burn – A REST Fault Injection Platform - jonasrosland
https://github.com/emccode/HeliosBurn

======
adrianmo
Most web services expose an API to facilitate access to their resources, and
there is a tendency to over-rely on these services that is extended to the
software. With HeliosBurn we aim to provide developers with a fault injection
platform that will enable them to identify and prevent failures before
deploying the software into a production environment

------
module0000
Helios Burn developer here if anyone has questions about this software. It's
new, nifty, and there isn't much like it that already exists.

